# My $6,000 Haul



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 14, 2006)

OK  So maybe it was more like $4,000...but it FEELS like six or more!!!!...I just got back from a cruise a lil' over a week 1/2 ago. Been very busy...I had a lot of patients to see after my vacay!!! I went w/ my two sisters and my niece, so there was a lot of going to the spa on the ship, and girly stuff like that...

I would like to die when I think of how much $$$$ I spent. I got several spa treatments and bought so much new skincare stuff; all my Repechage stuff was used up, so I needed more stuff anyway (I know-lame excuse...but I need to tell myself _something_ to make me feel like I didn't blow all that money for nothin')..and even though I'm partial to Repechage, I decided to try something new....

Spa Treatments:

Full Pedicure and Foot Massage w/ Essential Oils: $65
European Facial w/ Extraction $165
Pick 'N Mix: 3 Tmts. for $89-OR-5 tmts. for $120: I got the five..they included:
Hair and Scalp Ttmnt/Massage w/ Essential Oils
Mini Facial
Mini Pedicure/Foot Massage w/ Oils
Neck, Back and Shoulder Massage w/ Oils
Moisturizing Hand Treatment and Massage w/ Oils

OH THEY WERE HEAVEN!!!! 

Theeennnnn...They had a special tooth whitening treatment on sale from $600 down to $200..both my sisters got it..and it worked AMAZINGLY WELL for them..so I went with it, too. It was really gentle, and 10907x's better than the one the dentist uses!!! So, of course I had to buy the "At Home Treatments"...which extend the whitening and are $65 a pop. I bought two..they gave me one for free
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now, I could kill myself for spending all this $$$$ on this stuff..but like I said, I needed it anyway.

La Therapie Facial Regime Products:

Creme Demaquillant Cleanser: $40
Exfoliator: $30
Mask: $55
Moisturiser: $104
And the lovely Aussie, Courtney (the BEST esthetician/stylist ever!) threw in La Therapie Eye Mask @ $40 AND Eye Hydrating Creme $50..I didn't discover this stuff 'till I got back to my stateroom...musta' been the heavy tip... But seriously..we got along great, and she's WONDERFUL!!!!!!!

Elemis Line:

Exotic Frangipani Monoi Oil: $45 (this stuff is gold!! You can use it on hair/scalp, as a moisturiser, a massage oil, etc. etc. The scent is HEAVENLY and it works wonders for everything!! I even put it on my hubbies' scratchy legs..now he's got me puttin' it on every night!!

Lavender Cleansing Mask: $50


*THEN THE BIGGIE!!!* I booked another (yes, another) cruise for _only _Matthew and I while I was on the ship. It's for April, '07. It goes 12 days, and goes to Bahamas, Grand Cayman, Cozumel, Belize, Honduras, and Jamaica. I just had to share w/ you gals 'cause I'm SOOOO excited!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So there you have it. You can all shoot me now, before I do it myself. I'm f'ing crazy.....but I _needed_ all that stuff...right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ????


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW!  that's a fantastic haul!

you're going to love bahamas!  it is beautiful!  enjoy!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 15, 2006)

Yikes! That is SO great! The spa treatments sound sweeeeet. My fiance and I are going on a cruise soon (just us! yesss! I'll miss my baby though) and reading this got me all anxious and excited. I'm looking forward to some us time. Glad you had fun girl, we all need it at one point or another. Hope your upcoming cruise will be as great or even better


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 15, 2006)

What an awesome haul! I have to go on a cruise one of these days after I save up more money after the Amuse Collection Haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even though you spend a lot of money, you deserve every part of it. Glad you had a great time on your recent cruise, and hope the one for you and Matthew will be even more specktacular!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 15, 2006)

great haul!


----------



## joytheobscure (Jul 15, 2006)

Great Haul, what a nice trip for you- I'm sure you needed every bit of it.


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow great haul! and I love Elemis especially the devils mint body scrub.


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow! That is awesome.


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 20, 2006)

Can I be made of money when I grow up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sounds like heaven. Have a great second cruise!


----------



## meihwa (Jul 20, 2006)

That's AWESOME!!  I did something very similiar to what you did, spending a couple grand on pampering myself in the spa and coming home with new products.  I must say, I don't regret it at all and the Elemis products truly ROCK!!  They have done wonders for me.  That 2nd cruise is fantastic, by the way....enjoy!!


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

It sounds like it was a fantastic cruise you had: the relaxation, the treatment, the shopping, what more can we expect? a whole body experiece...
Fantastic!!!


----------

